# Idiot with knife attempts to attack Canadian Parliament Ceremonial Guard



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2018)

This was a bad idea from the start.  Attack a bunch of infanteers with a knife in a very high security location. I'm sure someone is in shit for missing the knife on a search.


Man with knife stopped as he tried to attack Ceremonial Guard on Parliament Hill


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 23, 2018)

It would be a much better story if the guard would have bayonetted dude in the chest. I'd pay good money to see that video, especially the look on the attackers face as he felt cold steel, and the smirk on the guards face as he thrusted!


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2018)

Apparently now they only found a pocket knife nearby after he was detained.   

Man faces charges in Parliament Hill incident - OttawaMatters.com


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ah man, I was hoping something cool would have came out, he charged the guard and took a buttstroke to the ribs... or started to attack but saw a fucking lumberjack in a funny uniform screaming at him like a crazed killer, leaving the attacker so stricken with fear he laid in his own piss puddle sayin "sorry eh".

That would be cool!


But yeah, glad nobody of importance was hurt, like the guard. Fuck those parliamentary fucking-fucks. 😆


----------

